# collar/harness???



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

OK experts, we have had Mozart 1 week today! When we saw the vet she was insistent that we not use a collar on him (something about a small dogs have sensitive tracheas) and to use a harness. I tried the harness a few times and he HATES it, he is constantly trying to chew/pull at it. I have registered for a puppy class that begins on Tues and they want your pup on a leash so...what do you use with your puppies?? Since he has not had all his shots when we do go out, he is in my arms and at home he is my shadow so I have not been using the collar or the leash.(breeder said the harness was not good for their coat). Oh, and I have tried spraying the harness with bitter apple.

THanks for any advice,

Kelly and Mozart


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Both of my guys use a harness for walks. Collars just for ID's


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I have always used harnesses for my dogs (because of the concern for trachea injury) but during training I use martingale collars.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy is in full coat so he only wears rolled leather color. Harness mats him up too much.

Here are links to previous threads on collars and harnesses.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8256&highlight=collars+harness

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9629&highlight=collars+harness

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3126&highlight=collars+harness


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I always use a harness for Milo for both walking and training.


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

We actually just got a new harness for Duncan this weekend. We had a tried a harness when we first got him and he was always biting it, so we switched to a collar only. But I have been so concerned about him pulling on it and potentially hurting his neck.

We bought a puppia brand harness on Saturday and he hasn't tried to bite it once. The one we had when he was smaller was just a normal one you find in petsmart. I think since the puppia one is mesh and more vest-lilke, it's a lot more comfortable. There is a fear of mats though, so we take it off of him when he is in the house.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

The harness can definitely cause matting, but I really believe it's safer for walks. Marble has slipped out of a collar several times when he was trying to go after another dog (it was even on tight). You can just put it on for walks so it will cause less matting. 

Gina


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Cooper has had a collar since day one but he does pull alot when we're on walks so we looked into a harness. We were on vacation and hiking alot so we went to a small store and they recommended a certain harness. At first he was uncomfortable but now he loves it. Whenever I say " let's go for a walk" he stands there waiting for me to put it on. The best part is he doesn't pull at all when it's on


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Our dog trainer recommends harnesses for small dogs to avoid trachea injury, and our dogs use the vest kind. They don't mind them at all, although Rascal had to be taught with treats that the harness is a good thing. It also helps with learning to walk on leash as you can "encourage" (read - lift their little body off the ground so that they must use their feet!) your pup to get up and walk without worrying about a collar pulling around their neck. Our trainer says that constant pulling on a collar can result in permanent damage to the trachea.

We never leave the harnesses on in the house, and will probably graduate them to regular collars when they are older. But for now, the harnesses have really helped with training.

Dorothy (Rascal and Pixie)


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Harness for walking and home training and collar during training class (per instructor)


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

We keep our dogs on a soft rounded collar for ID purposes only (rabies tag, license tag, etc.). For walks we have always used a harness to avoid any neck or trachea injuries. We take the harnesses off at home to minimize matting issues. Paco hated the harness when he was a pup (Luke is more passive and never minded it), but after a month or so, Paco got used to it, and understood it was part of the walking process. Now, when they see the harnesses coming, they both roll over on their backs to make it easier for us to put on!!!!!


----------



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you so much for all the info/replies. I should have thought to check the 'search' option before I posted my question. Will remember that for next time as I'm POSITIVE there will be more questions as we get used to our little guy.

THanks again!

Kelly and Mozart


----------

